# How Do I Clean Tripe Straight from the Cow?



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm hoping that my local slaughterhouse will part with some of the green tripe left from their slaughtered cows. If I do, is there anything special I need to do to clean it before giving it to my dogs or should I treat it just as any other part of animal meat?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

You will want to go over it BY HAND to make sure there are no foreign objects in it - like bits of metal, pieces of wire, plastic, etc. Cows are almost as bad as goats - they eat most anything.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you so much, Lauri! So, I don't wash it or anything, just take out the foreign objects?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangYou will want to go over it BY HAND


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

lol


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I was going to suggest a gas mask.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerI was going to suggest a gas mask.


Gas mask - Check!









So, I don't wash it? Run water on it? Anyone?


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

If you get the whole stomach, you will need to cut it open and empty it out. I always rinse it off a bit with the hose before I cut it up. Make sure you have a very sharp knife, it's tough to cut.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Just in case you don't know what you're getting into:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post801848


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Have someone else do it!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

down here the slaughterhouse told me to come with them as they leave it in the field, lol. not quite up to it, lol


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Smithie86Have someone else do it!


I SO agree with that. We pay extra to have it cut and processed and packaged in nice little chubs. Just the amount of handling taking it from chub to dinner bowl is enough to make me gag from the smell! I couldn't imagine doing the processing myself.

Gas mask would definitely be in order. As would be doing it on a nice cool, windy day with the wind blowing away from you, your house and any neighbors you want to keep good relations with.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_Wdown here the slaughterhouse told me to come with them as they leave it in the field, lol. not quite up to it, lol


That would be nice! The butcher shops here say they can't give it away or sell it, I have to wait until I or someone I know is butchering.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Sarah, this is one of the florida good ol boys who has his own processing place. Little 1 man butcher shop for farmers who grow their own meat. Anything larger (co wise) probably wouldn't be able to.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangYou will want to go over it BY HAND


LOLOL


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Sarah, it's the same here. The butcher said he's not allowed to let me have it unless the person who owns the cow gives it to me. I know a farmer here, so I'm hoping to work with him. 

LJ's Mom, I had no idea! NONE! I thought it was going to be a foot in diameter... This puts a whole new (or Eww) light on things... I don't know yet what plan B is, but I think I'm going to have to come up with something else...

Thanks (I think) for all the info!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Its really not that expensive to buy it already chunked up and frozen in smallish containers. Even that repulses me.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

I have no idea where to get it. We live in a small town in the mountains. Do you have a good online source?


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

http://www.bravorawdiet.com/bravoretailers.html


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Smithie86Have someone else do it!


----------

